# breaking habits



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

First off, let me say I've never seen this question posted here before. If it has been, please forgive me. 
Ok, my dog LOVES people. My dog LOVES to play with other dogs. However, when he sees another dog, he flares up barking and pulling to get to it. I have a good hold of him on his leash and a good 'NO!' command and he just keeps walking with me and whimpers. I'd like to get him more socialized with other dogs, but no one I know is willing to work with us. What I mean is, I don't know many people with dogs. I will not take him to a dog park with random dogs acting who knows how crazy, I think that would flare him up even more. My question is this: Has anyone ever heard of a trainer or any service where they use a _real_ dog as a 'tool' to help train the other dog to mellow out? I've taken him to dog class, it was 'overload' for him, there were 8 or 10 other dogs. My ideal situation would be if I were able to de-sensitize him by repetative encounters with another dog under controlled situation. Thanks for any input that is positive.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Find a training facility with a reactive dog class. They do use real dogs in training that are proven calm, stable and non reactive. Most keep class sizes small or you could work with them privately and build up to a small class setting.

In my last OB class we had a dog working up to the reactive class sit in the corner and observe (behind a barrier) during our sessions while they worked on not going nuts. The dog is in a doggie daycare and is fine but very reactive on leash and towards dogs on leash.


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

I had the same problem. luckily I have an awesome dog trainer that offers "doggie daycare" for Brutus. She has worked with him to get him more comfortable around other dogs. I've seen great improvement.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Reactive dog classes are great, we took one 10 years ago with Cassidy. If you put your general location in your profile someone may be able to help you find a class in your area. 

Our private trainer has a whole bunch of her own dogs (she has 2 malinois, a border terrier and two border terrier mixes, and her boyfriend has a malinois and a dachshund), plus they do in-board training and also just regular boarding for their clients who go out of town. We did our training sessions at parks in the area and she always had at least 4 or 5 dogs with her in the truck, so there was a wide variety of temperaments to work around - from young, bouncy and energetic terriers, to an intense intact male malinois and a calm, older, completely neutral malinois, and usually a few GSDs, some of which were also reactive. She would also overlap clients or do combo sessions so that clients were able to work with their dog around other clients and their dogs, once they'd already met and were used to being around the resident dog and boarded crew. I can't say how common this is, but it's one of the things we'd like best about working with our trainer.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm doing this exact thing (for different reasons) with a private trainer right now. She has access to several non-reactive dogs of different colors and sizes. She has been a big help!


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool! Thanx everyone. This gives me hope!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I would love to find someone like that in my area, working one on one. 

I've had something similar to Cassidy's mom when my dog was in a program. I had was a behavourist that went on weekly off leash hikes with dogs, most muzzled. Her dogs were not reactive, however others in the group were. We never had a problem (my dog), however there were some problems with a couple dogs who did not like each other and it was a good thing they were muzzled. 

Not only did we get the dogs to walk in a group hike, but, the behaviourist always pointed out the dogs body language.

We always kept things moving. We would start the dogs off all walking on leash, then you were told to release your dog and continue walking as if they were still leashed. If anyone saw a potential for excalation between two or more dogs, we would walk between the two dogs, diverting their attention off the other dog (dogs were muzzled and not people aggressive). This worked. If it appeared that the dogs were getting too excited, as in play getting carried away, we would down our dogs. This was totally amazing. Everyone would issue a down command for their dogs. Even dogs who were not obedience trained would see the other dogs going down and would follow. 

I would love to find a informal group like this. Not only was this training expensive, but it was very far away for me. 

I've also seen an esposide of the dog whisper, in which he had selected a few of his dogs, different sizes and energy, to test a dog reactive dog. It was interesting to see how this dog reacted to different energy levels.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've posted this before, but this is an off leash hike after a training session one day - my dogs are on the tabletop, between the LC shepherd on the right, and the malinois on the left:










Both shepherds were being boarded, and the other dogs belong to the trainer. And this is at a brewpub we go to all the time. The trainer was at our house with her boyfriend for a session working on polite greeting of guests, and I suggested we go out to lunch afterwards:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Caledon said:


> I've also seen an esposide of the dog whisper, in which he had selected a few of his dogs, different sizes and energy, to test a dog reactive dog. It was interesting to see how this dog reacted to different energy levels.


This is so true - both of my dogs will sometimes bark at other dogs on leash, but the behavior of the other dog makes a HUGE difference whether or not I can easily distract my dog and prevent a reaction or I need to manage the situation much more proactively. It seems they can both spot a reactive dog from many yards away, while being able to walk calmly past a neutral or friendly dog just a few feet away without reacting.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Same with my dog. And it does not matter the size of the dog. It is pure energy. I'm getting better at identifing it too.

I was on a walk last night with my friend and her Sheltie. We came accross a guy and his GSD. I commented to my friend about not seeing this dog before and she asked me if I was going to allow a meeting (I don't know why she asked as I never do). I said absolutely not and stepped off the path. I noticed the dog's mouth close, body become taller and tail stiffen. They guy also tighten up his leash. At that moment I threw a handful of treats on the ground for Daktoa. The dog growled and lunged, but Daktoa was too busy eating to even glance at this dog. No reaction from my dog. This would have been a situation that she would have reacted to.

I love that picture. I wish I had your trainer nearby me.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm very encouraged by this information. Thank you everyone!


----------

